# Brushes ordnen -



## aposch (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Vor kurzem habe ich mir Brushes runtergeladen und habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man Brusches ordnen kann. Ich habe es nicht als wichtig genommen und habe das TUT gelöscht. Nun sehe ich, dass cih das dringend brauche, denn das wird ziemlich unübersichtlich^.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie das geht? Vor allem, wenn man die Brushsets nicht mehr hat. ( nur in Photoshop gespeichert^

Danke schonmal
Aposch


----------



## Votura (10. Juli 2007)

Ja das kannst du und zwar über den Vorgabe Manager.
Mit dem Vorgaben-Manager kannst du die Bibliotheken mit Pinselvorgaben, Farbfeldern, Verläufen, Stilen, Mustern, Konturen, eigenen Formen und Werkzeugvorgaben verwalten.

Finden kannst du den Vorgabe Manager über „Bearbeiten“ > „Vorgaben-Manager“.

Gruss


----------



## Votura (10. Juli 2007)

Ach ja, hab ich noch vergessen!
Du kannst übrigens über "C:\Programme\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop\Vorgaben\Pinsel" auf deine Brushes zugreifen.
Fall du sie noch separat speichern möchtest. 

Wenn du auf dem Mac arbeitest kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich nicht genau weiss wie dort der Aufbau ist. 
Ich nehme aber an das die Unterordner relativ gleich heissen.

Gruss Oli


----------



## aposch (10. Juli 2007)

Ja hab ich gefunden danke!

ABer wie aknn ich des dann machen sodass ich jetzt 2 Gruppen habe. sagen wir mal Herze und die andere Gruppe Tiere..wie mach ich des dann Alle Tiere markieren und dann?


----------



## Votura (10. Juli 2007)

Zuerst speicherst du die ganze Gruppe unter einem dir beliebigen Namen.
Danach löscht du aus dieser Gruppe z.B die Tiere und speicherst die Herzen.
Dann öffnest du wieder die zuerst gespeicherte Gruppe und löscht die Herzen, speicherst dannach die Tiere und so weiter.

Gruss


----------



## aposch (10. Juli 2007)

OK, das hab ich kapiert danke!!

ur noch eine frage...wie kann ich die dann wählen? einfach neu alden oder wie?


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Juli 2007)

Ergänzend mopse ich mal einen Link der in einem anderen Forum kürzlich gepostet wurde: http://abrviewer.sourceforge.net/


Alex

 Nightline


----------



## Votura (10. Juli 2007)

Wenn du das Pinsel-Werkzeug wählst kannst du direkt über dieses die neuen Brushes laden und zwar oben in der Pinsel-Auswahl rechts das kleine Dreieck und dann Pinsel ersetzen wenn du die Vorhandenen Pinsel nicht mehr willst oder Pinsel laden wenn du sie dazu laden willst.


----------



## aposch (10. Juli 2007)

OK!! Danke


----------



## Xdreamer (11. Juli 2007)

Grüezi 

Ich manage meine Brushes wie schon erläutert via dem Vorgaben Ordner


----------

